# Libby Ann is here!



## Fay

Baby Libby Ann arrived with an intensive labour of just 35 minuites on the 19th March at 1.35am. It was a fantastic experience, totally natural and without pain relief, and the hospital was great, lots of helpful staff around. I am one very happy mummy indeed!!!


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulation, i hope my labour is as quick :)


----------



## Uvlollypop

congrats lady!


----------



## bisbis

Congratulations :hugs: wow 35mins! she couldnt wait to see the world, i hope i'm even half as lucky as you when my time comes. well done!


----------



## Louisa K

congrats!!


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni, what a quick labour.

xx


----------



## toot

Congrats to you on your healthy little princess. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations.


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats!

xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

congratulations


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny


----------



## CK Too

Wow! How quick?

Congratulations!


----------



## Stef

congrats

x


----------



## CamoQueen

Congratulations! Such a short labor, you're lucky!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!! What an amazingly quick labor, can't believe you actually made it to the hospital.


----------



## welshcakes79

wow 35 mins, huge congrats x


----------



## Kooky

Congratulations - Libby Ann is a lovely name :)


----------



## Jenny

Congrats! :headspin::crib:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats. Lucky you with 35 mins !!! Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## nikky0907

wow,only 35 minutes!I'm so jelaous!

Congrats!


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! I hope I'm so lucky!


----------



## Ria_Rose

Wow how quick? Congratulations :)

Photies needed ;)


----------



## xarlenex

Aw congrats! And wow, 35 mins! Lucky thing! lol


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## vicky9207

congrates


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats on your news xxx


----------



## ElliesMum

Congratulations :hugs:

Wow, 35 minutes!!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Awww she's lovely, she weren't wasting no time coming into the world was she. x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni x


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations! Wow and I thought I had quick labours!!!! - Your lucky you didn't have her on the kitchen floor!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun xxx


----------



## xjade_edenx

wow and i thought mine was quick, congratulations x


----------



## Newt

I envy anyone who has their bubba with no pain relief. congartulations you, and what a beauty :D


----------

